# So my 11week old Puppy has given up biting me... but not the wife



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

So after countless hours of "no bite" and giving him toys, and trying various techniques from countless people I know I found for me a soft tap with the opposite hand on his shoulder firm enough to get his attention works for me.

He nips one hand I tap him with the other with "No bite" he goes for the other hand, I do the same. Then he looks from one hand to the other, gives me some kisses and chews on a toy.

But my wife... no dice... he considers her 95% nylabone....and I have no idea how to curb it.

She's tried everything I've tried he just seems to ignore it all. Last night I stepped in and tapped him said no bite sternly he looked at me, tilted his head, and went to chew on a toy. 

But I wonder if this will cause him to "behave" with Daddy around and go at Mommy even worse when I'm not there. Ideally we need to make sure this dog listens to both of us, or he'll spend 8 hours a day in a kennel by himself until I get home.

Is it right for me to step in and tech him Mommy isn't a toy either? This also goes for my two younger daughters (6 and 8) while they are NEVER alone with the puppy, eventually I'd like to trust them all together


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

What would the pups mother do if he was biting her to the point of annoyment? The principle is the same,IMO.


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

I agree 100% just wanted to hear from others. I mean if a puppy is going too rough at a littermate (My daughters) the Mother would step in.

But my wife is a different one I just didn't know how to approach that one.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh, you're doing GOOD!! I'm still getting chewed up all the time! It's getting a little over the top. He's just now 13 weeks, and I'm bruised, scabbed, scratched, and have open wounds.  The only time I can pet him (briefly) is when he's REALLY tired! He's also biting at my face, and got me good once there. I think maybe it's time to try what you're doing. I've NEVER raised my voice at him (except a stern 'no!' if he goes to the mean dog fence side), because I've been trying this 'purely positive' training. However, he's still peeing on the floor if he's out of his crate more than an hour and I'm being eaten alive. How's your house breaking going, too? I feel very jealous of you on the biting thing!!


----------



## dbellamore (Feb 10, 2005)

I can relate to your wife. Our four month old male has stopped bitting my husband but still treats me like a litter mate. And he knows he's being bad because he will only do it while hubby is not in the room.

And when hubby leaves the room the dog turns to me an actually gives me a look that clearly says "you're mine".

I now he'll grow out of it (we've had 6 GSDs) but any hints to speed the process would be great.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Pups need to learn boundaries,,,,,when pups are young when you execute a correction and the dog continues to do the behavior then the correction wasn't effective. Things in your house must be on either your terms or the pups terms....and trust me the pups terms does not lead to a happy ending!


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

That's what my wife is experiencing he get roles up when he see's her and plays. 

I get tail wags and kisses and soft bites with the occasional accidental/testing the water nip

@Jag 
House training was going awesome but then we gave him access to water anytime and he had two accidents last night. The first he warned us whining but he was scratching so much u thought it was that. The second he started to sniff then opened the flood gates 

By the little booger can be in a 12x6 foot kennel for 5 hours and hold it

So back to more controlled water he goes


----------

